# [Oracle] Fehler bei Datapump-Import



## NeedAnswer (27. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe 2 Oracle DB Server. Einen auf Windows Server 2003 (x64) und einen auf Suse Linux.
Auf dem Linux Server läuft 10.2.0.4.0 und auf dem Windows Server läuft 11.2.0.1.0. Leider ist mir
bei der Installation auf der Windows Maschine nicht aufgefallen, dass ich einen 32bit Oracle Server
auf einem 64bit Server installiere. Trotzdem funktionierte alles problemlos. Nach ca. einem halben
Jahr traten bei der Backuperstellung der einzelnen Schemata Fehler auf. Diese konnten beseitigt werden
indem ich den SGA_TARGET Wert auf 1024M gestellt habe. Seither funktioniert auch das Backup über
Datapump wieder. Jetzt möchte ich den Server komplett löschen und neu aufsetzen und will daher die
Backups auf dem Linuxserver einspielen. Schemata hab ich angelegt. Beim Einspielen bringt er jedoch
immer wieder Fehler.
Export: expdp SCHEMA1/****@db1 DIRECTORY=dmpdir DUMPFILE=SCHEMA1_EXPDAT.DMP LOGFILE=SCHEMA1_EXP.LOG VERSION=10.2.0.3 REUSE_DUMPFILES=YES
Import: impdp SCHEMA1/**** DIRECTORY=dmpdir DUMPFILE=SCHEMA1_EXPDAT.DMP LOGFILE=SCHEMA1_IMP.LOG

Logausschnitt:
Objekttyp SCHEMA_EXPORT/PRE_SCHEMA/PROCACT_SCHEMA wird verarbeitet
Objekttyp SCHEMA_EXPORT/SEQUENCE/SEQUENCE wird verarbeitet
Objekttyp SCHEMA_EXPORT/TABLE/TABLE wird verarbeitet
Objekttyp SCHEMA_EXPORT/TABLE/TABLE_DATA wird verarbeitet
Objekttyp SCHEMA_EXPORT/TABLE/INDEX/INDEX wird verarbeitet
ORA-39083: Objekttyp INDEX konnte nicht erstellt werden, Fehler:
ORA-25126: Ungültiger Name für BUFFER_POOL angegeben
Fehlerhafte SQL ist:
CREATE UNIQUE INDEX "SCHEMA1"."PK_ARTICLE" ON "SCHEMA1"."ARTICLE" ("ARTICLE_ID") PCTFREE 10 INITRANS 2 MAXTRANS 255  STORAGE(INITIAL 65536 NEXT 1048576 MINEXTENTS 1 MAXEXTENTS 2147483645 PCTINCREASE 0 FREELISTS 1 FREELIST GROUPS 1 BUFFER_POOL ) TABLESPACE "SCHEMA1" PARALLEL 1 
ORA-39083: Objekttyp INDEX konnte nicht erstellt werden, Fehler:
ORA-25126: Ungültiger Name für BUFFER_POOL angegeben
Fehlerhafte SQL ist:
CREATE INDEX "SCHEMA1"."IX_ART_EANID" ON "SCHEMA1"."ARTICLE" ("EAN_ID") PCTFREE 10 INITRANS 2 MAXTRANS 255  STORAGE(INITIAL 65536 NEXT 1048576 MINEXTENTS 1 MAXEXTENTS 2147483645 PCTINCREASE 0 FREELISTS 1 FREELIST GROUPS 1 BUFFER_POOL ) TABLESPACE "SCHEMA1" PARALLEL 1 
ORA-39083: Objekttyp INDEX konnte nicht erstellt werden, Fehler:
ORA-25126: Ungültiger Name für BUFFER_POOL angegeben

V$BUFFER_POOL
Import-DB
ID                     NAME                 BLOCK_SIZE             RESIZE_STATE CURRENT_SIZE           BUFFERS                TARGET_SIZE            TARGET_BUFFERS         PREV_SIZE              PREV_BUFFERS           LO_BNUM                HI_BNUM                LO_SETID               HI_SETID               SET_COUNT              
---------------------- -------------------- ---------------------- ------------ ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- 
3                      DEFAULT              8192                   STATIC       16208                  2004727                16208                  2004727                16224                  2006706                0                      0                      9                      12                     4                      

Export-DB
ID                     NAME                 BLOCK_SIZE             RESIZE_STATE CURRENT_SIZE           BUFFERS                TARGET_SIZE            TARGET_BUFFERS         PREV_SIZE              PREV_BUFFERS           LO_BNUM                HI_BNUM                LO_SETID               HI_SETID               SET_COUNT              
---------------------- -------------------- ---------------------- ------------ ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- ---------------------- 
3                      DEFAULT              8192                   STATIC       376                    46765                  376                    46765                  0                      0                      0                      0                      9                      12                     4     


Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, was ich da noch machen kann?

Gruss,
Steffen


----------



## sheel (27. September 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Hatten beide Server die gleiche Version?

Und die heutigen 64bit-Prozessoren können alle auch 32bit.
Nicht nur DBs, sondern ganze Betriebssysteme...das dürfte nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## NeedAnswer (27. September 2011)

Danke für das willkommen 
Nein, beide Server haben unterschiedliche Versionen.
An den bit-Prozessoren liegt es nicht, nur war das die letzte Änderung, daher dachte ich, ich erwähne es. Habe mittlerweile rausgefunden, was es ist --> Bug 9160088 - 11.2 EXPDP to lower version errors on import (ORA-25126)
Jetzt muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.... ;-)


----------

